# Question on feeding yogurt



## Meg (Aug 1, 2010)

Yogurt will help with irregularity but if you are worried about dairy causing Lily even more bowel problems you may want to try probiotics aka acidophilus ( the active cultures of yogurt). Darcy loved eating yogurt from the single serve cup, he must have thought that it was "forbidden food". He wouldn't touch it when I tried to add plain yogurt to his bowl. His vet recommended that I give him a capsule a day to help with tummy troubles and to keep yeast at bay in his ears . It seems to work. Either he has a rock solid stomach or the probiotics are working because he's only had one case of diarrhea since I've had him. I just bought the brand on sale at the grocery store, maybe some one can offer insight into the slight differences between the various concentrations of acidophilus available. Good luck with Lilly's  !


----------



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

The Greek yogurt has several kinds of live cultures, so I thought it would be good for her. I may try to give her a spoonful and see how she does. I will also look into probiotics for her, thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

If it tends to happen on a regular (once a week, every other week) basis you might need to look at the food she eats. 

What do you feed?


----------



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

She has loose poop about once or twice a week, but usually it starts out normal, and the last part of the poop is soft. It's not like she has diarrhea all the time or anything. I feed her Wellness Super 5 Mix. It's not the ideal food that I'd like to feed, but it's very good and price is reasonable. I was thinking about the possiblity of changing her food and have done a bit of research already, but every food I really like is way more expensive than the Wellness.


----------



## only me (May 24, 2012)

I've read that goat's yogurt might suit some dogs better than yogurt made from cow's milk. I think it has to have the live cultures to be of any help.


----------



## sophiebonita (Jul 10, 2012)

My pup (3 mos) has been getting a tsp of yogurt in her bowl w her kibble prob once per day since breeder had her. I don't know if it helps digestion but it sure makes her eat her kibble better! Sometimes Sophie's stools are like that at the end and my theory is that small amount is the treats digesting (theory only, I'm just guessing). She sure had never had diarrhea or anything like that and mostly her stools are normal. I was also feeding Super5 for puppies but I noticed Wellness now has Core (no grain) for puppies, I switched to that she is doing great. I also top off w a little canned of same brand sometimes. Picky girl is spoiled and likes her kibble a little fancy 

I think Wellness is good and not as expensive as some of the other premium brands. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

I have been giving her a heaping spoonful of Greek yogurt after she eats her kibble and she is loving it! Her poop seems to be much better too. I really thinks it has helped.


----------



## Meg (Aug 1, 2010)

Lily's-Mom said:


> I have been giving her a heaping spoonful of Greek yogurt after she eats her kibble and she is loving it! Her poop seems to be much better too. I really thinks it has helped.


Awesome! I'm glad you tried it. Maybe I should try greek yogurt for Darcy. Maybe he just didn't like the regular yogurt I bought him.


----------



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

Or maybe as you said feeding in a small cup makes it like "forbidden food". You can put some in a small container and let him lick it out of that without having to buy the more expensive individual cups. Lily was licking the last bit out of the container and had it on her entire face, LOL. I now have to tie up her ears in an old scrunchie to keep the yogurt out of her hair (also because I am trying to grow her ears out longer)


----------



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

I feed Charlie yogurt probably once a week. He eats it but I know he doesn't prefer it. However, since what happen yesterday, I feel that I will always have yogurt at home, just in case the tummy bug returns.

Yesterday, Charlie's stomach messed up and he threw up many times, pooped many times, and there is blood in his poop. It was about 8pm when this happens just suddenly then escalates with no warning at all. His body temp increase. Both DH and I are about ready to go to the 24-hr vet but I searched here on PF for similar problem and found one where one of the PF member recommends yogurt as first aid. So I immediately get the yogurt from the fridge and hand-fed to Charlie. I fed him slowly and just a little at a time. About 30-min after having the yogurt, the diarhea and the vomit stopped and at midnite he was able to have a little water and finally everyone was able to sleep. We woke up at 6am and drove to the vet asap. The vet said he was probably eating something without us noticing and it disagree with his stomach. Last night was a sleepless night for us but Charlie is so much better now. He pig out for breakfast and DH spoiled him with rice, boiled chicken and extra broth. 

Thank God for this forum!


----------



## sophiebonita (Jul 10, 2012)

Aw poor little Charlie!! Glad he's feeling better 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------

